# Jacobs Pot Belly Stove



## DAEY (Oct 4, 2014)

I have aquired an older Jacobs Pot Belly Stove manufactured in Bridgport, AL. I have no idea of it's age but it's in excellent condition. I was told that it is a coal burner normally used on the old cabooses but that with some slight alteratiions I could burn wood.
I plan on locating the stove in the corner of a 14` X 20` shed/workshop so that I can work out there during our winter months. I've been told that I can use cement board as a heat shield on both the walls and the floor but I would like confirmation on that plus distance from the corner walls needed to be safe.
This will have an up to date stainless steel, through the roof chimney system.
Thank You,
DAEY


----------



## begreen (Oct 4, 2014)

Welcome. The stove normally would require 36" clearance in all directions. In order to achieve a clearance reduction down to 12" a ventilated NFPA 211 wall shield will be required. It can be made out of metal or cement board. Here's an article on the topic.
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/articles/stove_wall_clear

What is the workshop floor material, wood or cement slab?


----------



## DAEY (Oct 4, 2014)

begreen said:


> Welcome. The stove normally would require 36" clearance in all directions. In order to achieve a clearance reduction down to 12" a ventilated NFPA 211 wall shield will be required. It can be made out of metal or cement board. Here's an article on the topic.
> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/articles/stove_wall_clear
> 
> What is the workshop floor material, wood or cement slab?



Thank you very much for your speedy reply! 
The flooring is 3/4" treated plywood hence the suggestion of cement board. Do you think that I need something other than the cement?


----------



## begreen (Oct 4, 2014)

I'd lay down a sheet of metal then cover it with bricks on edge so that there is a 4" thick hearth.  Put a frame around the bricks to keep them in place.


----------



## DAEY (Oct 4, 2014)

begreen said:


> I'd lay down a sheet of metal then cover it with bricks on edge so that there is a 4" thick hearth.  Put a frame around the bricks to keep them in place.



Thank's, that's good info and will keep my building inspector happy!


----------

